# 
!
 ,,-      . ,- ,,   . ,   ? !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

!
 ?           2009      ,             ,     ,      .

----------

:



 ,  ,   ..                          ( ) ()

, , ,                                                                    () () ()

  ____________

    2005 

                  :   01  2005           .

1.  

1.1.	             ,                .
1.2.	 :  ,   ,   ,      ..

2.    



2.1.   
-    ,
-   ()    ,
-    (   ),
-         
( 2 . 6    ,  313  ).

2.2.   
- ,
- 
( 3 . 5    ,  313  )

2.3.   
- ,
- ,
- -
( 3 . 5    ,  313  )

2.4.    
-            ,
-    ,     
( 33          ,  313  ,  2 . 9    )

2.5.  ,       
-   ,   ,      
(. 9, 17    , . 313  )

2.6.           
-   ,   ,      
(. 9, 17    , . 313  )

2.7.  
-   ,   ,      
 (. 9, 17    , . 313  )

2.8.  
:
- -,
- -,
- -,
- ,
- 
:
- ,
- 
( 8, 19          ,  5  1/98, . 313, 314  )

2.9.   
-         ,   
-        
( 3 . 6    , . 313, 314  )

2.10.   
- ,
- 
( 3 . 6    , . 313 )

2.11.  
  :
-   ,   ,      
 :
-      ,
-   ,
-   .
( 8, 19          ,  5  1/98, . 313, 314  )

2.12. 
  ,   ,       ,  
-   ,   ,      
(. 12    ,  26-28          ,  5  1/98)

2.13.  
-     
-     .
( 3 . 6    , . 313  )

2.14.   
- 
-  
(   67)

2.15.   
-  
-  
-  
-   
( 6 . 13    , . 313  )

3.  

3.1.     
  :

	    ,  ,    ,   ,


    20 000  
 ,         -  (  20 000     )



,    10%              
( 18  6/01,  259  )

3.2.    
-    ,  ,   ,
-       
( 15  14/2000,  259  )

3.3.     
-    05  
-   04 
( 20, 21  14/2000)

3.4.   
-  ,
-   
( 15  6/01)

3.5.   
-     
-   
( 3 . 260, 324  )

3.6.       
-        
( 6  15/01)

3.7.       
-   
-   
-  
( 26  19/02)

3.8.    
-    15  16
-    15  16
(    )

3.9.        
-   
-   
-  
( 27  5/01,  8 . 254  )

3.10.  -    
-    15
-      
-      10

3.11.   
-   
-    
-   
 :
-  
-  
-   
( 6, 13  5/01,  3  1 . 268  )

3.12.  
-    
-   
-   
( 166, 182     - )

3.13.   
-    
-   
-    
-   , , 
( 64          )  

3.14.   
-             
-        
(    , . 217-273  )

3.15.   
-   
( 167  )

3.16.    
-    40
-    40
(    )   

3.17.  
-   ( )
-   
( 70          ,  324 (.1), 265, 266, 267  

3.18.   
     ,     ( ,  ).
(. 318  )

        .

: . 7   21  1996 .  129-   , . 313   

_________________________                    ____________               _________________________
  ( )                           ()                       ( )

----------

?      ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

1/2008  III

----------

-   ,   ?

----------


## AZ 2

-           , ..    ,     -  .
  ,        ,   ,   ,     ,   .

----------


## Rafiska

!        (   ).      :Smilie:

----------


## 1978

> ?      ,     ?


         :
-   :(,,), ,  ;
-  -       /;
-   /.

----------

-!!!     !!!! Julia29kalina@mail.ru

----------

! 
       , ,   ,  ,  - .  
       ,       .   !

----------


## Freya

,        , ..            .

----------

???? !

----------


## elena-kasyan

,  ,    2009 
elena-kasyan@mail.ru

----------

